
New Features in C# 7.0 - vikas0380
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Connect/2016/105
======
wmccullough
I for one am incredibly excited for both Pattern Matching and proper Tuples.

I have code bases that are about to become significantly shorter because of
both. I do need to sit down and perform an analysis to understand the
performance implications of this, thought I suspect there aren't many.

I'm not sure what to make of local functions. I've read and re-read about them
but I still don't see the utility over a private function, unless they were
intended to alleviate the performance issues that come with using a local
Func<> inside of a method.

~~~
sharpercoder
I'm torn about these features. On one hand I can see the usefullnes, but on
the other hand I also expect them to be used in bad ways.

Pattern matching for example on types may indicate an OO design problem.
Tuples may indicate an expression problem; often times a properly named class
expresses intent much better.

As with any tool it is possible to misuse it, but pattern matching and tuples
feel to me somehow as an _especially_ fit tool to misuse.

~~~
platz
The sweet spot for tuples are single-use cases local to a function, not global
tuples flying around

------
lukasm
Mutable tuples look like a really weird design choice. The most important
reason I used tuples in python is the immutable semantic they have - this
won't change.

~~~
Locke1689
Tuples are value types, so every new reference to a tuple is a copy. This
avoids a lot of the situations you would normally get.

------
sctb
Previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356259),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12971841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12971841)

------
jitl
Can we get a [video] tag?

~~~
wmccullough
Also, here is the raw slide deck in case anyone wants to skip the video:

[https://view.officeapps.live.com/op/view.aspx?src=https%3a%2...](https://view.officeapps.live.com/op/view.aspx?src=https%3a%2f%2fsec.ch9.ms%2fsessions%2f69613110-c334-4f25-bb36-08e5a93456b5%2f105WhatsNewVBandCSharp.pptx)

~~~
gerry_shaw
Thanks, that was a great slide deck.

